# my Druchii



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

Malekith, the Witch King. Other photos here:












Crone Hellebron. Other photos here:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

That malekith conversion is awesome - I always found the original head-dress to be rather bland, and that is freaking awesome. +rep.


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much.

Hag Queen, a sacrifice to Khaine. More photos here:


















Hag Queen bearer of battle standard. More photos here:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

nice to see some WHB on the plog forum! sweet conversions, sir, i'm looking forward to seeing some of these painted... :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

dadadda said:


> Hag Queen, a sacrifice to Khaine:


Looks great.

I particularly like the use of a zombie head to get a look of surprise.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent conversions all around. It's nice to see some DE love on Heresy. Have some Rep!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Hurrah for another fantasy army, great work on your conversions so far.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like your Malekith's Headdress conversion, I think it has improved 100% from the original! The other conversions are very nicely done too. Original as well which makes them all the better


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'm glad you like them.

bearer of battle standard on foot. More photos here:


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

I chage the coat on standard bearer.










And this is my firs sorceress. More photos  here :


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

I added a sword/dagger to my Hag Queen bearer of battle standard:










And here with my first Witch Elves unit:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Some rather good finishes on the converting there, very impressive. I`m hoping the your choice if colour scheme and the execution of it is to a similar quality  A mild shame the Witch Elf models are rather outdatted 

I know its a tangent, but have you thought about giving your Hag Queen the Standard of Hag Graef and placing her within a hefty block of Executioners? I don`t know much about 8th Edition, but at 7th, a few ranks supported by a Cauldron could tear through most things


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These are some seriously cool conversions. Can't wait to see them painted. +rep.


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

dadadda said:


>


The beheaded facial expression really puts the model over the top.


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

@ Khorne's Fist, calon. Thank you very much.
@ bobss. One day I will paint them, I hope not to ruin everything . Yes, the Hag Queen has the Standard of Hag Graef. 

And this is a Dreadlord on Cold One. I try to update this old model. More photos here:


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

And this is my second unit of Witch Elves. More photos here:










So now I must have two different unit or a horde unit:


----------



## Armorum Ferrum (Jul 24, 2010)

I so prefer your Malekith then the originial, you managed to make a crappy mini into an awesome one ! Lets see some paint applied to them


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Magnificent conversions. I know very little about fantasy but these look awesome. The sacrifice to khaine is perfect.
Rep


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

@ shaantitus, Armorum Ferrum. Thank you very much.

Here is a Sorcerer of Naggaroth. I am very fond of this model because it was the first metal miniature that I bought (if I remember correctly in ’95). I wanted to change it the least possible.

The original model:










I replaced the left hand with the Ghoul. I tried to recreate one of those hats of 5th edition by adding components from the old banner of Cold One Knights. I focused instead on the base, trying to create a magical vortex. More photos here:










What do you think?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Amazing work on the vortex.

The whirls look like Dryad parts; what is the centre column?


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice conversions. I dont often see any druchii with anywhere near much work put into them. Hats off.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very cool, always loved the DE line of models, you've just made them even better.


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much mates!

@ Dave T Hobbit. It's a tree upsidedown. And, yes the whirls are Dryad parts

A sorceredd on cold one. Here the gallery


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

My chariots. One can be Malekith on his Black chariots. Other photos here.










What do you think?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

dadadda said:


> What do you think?


The skill involved in Fantasifying the DE Archon is impressive.

I am not fond of the original model, so cannot comment beyond that.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I want you to convert the new dark eldar!

Especially the new archon. It is awesome and pretty fantasy-ish


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much mates. I really like the new model. I think the new Archon and new Lelith are perfect for a Dark Elves army.

And now a bearer of battle standard on cold one. Other photos here.


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

And this is my conversion of Morathi. Other photos here. What do you think?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

dadadda said:


> And this is my conversion of Morathi. Other photos here. What do you think?


A vast improvement over the GW model.


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

@ Dave T Hobbit. Thank you very much.

I try to take ispiration from this picture:



















How can I move this discussion into hobby-->project logs?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

dadadda said:


> How can I move this discussion into hobby-->project logs?


Try Private Messaging a Moderator.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

Thank you mates!

And this is my cauldron of blood. Other photos here










What do you think?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

That's awesome. Truly one of the most brilliant conversions i have seen!

Rep+


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very imposing.

The shield bosses on the hubs look as if they are fixed at that angle; possibly they would look more realistic if they were at different angles.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Mind-blowingly good!!! The old sorcerer with the vortex is my favourite! Followed closely by Morathi herself! Amazing job! 

Can you give a quick rundown on what bits you used for the Morathi conversion? I see the original torso and dark pegasus plus WE sprites.. How about the rest?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

This whole log is chocked full of some of the most sickeningly good conversions I've ever seen in the near 2 decades in this hobby. If your painting skill is 1/4th that of your conversion skill, dare I say enter these in the GD painting comps.

Truly amazing work. +rep to you.

FFX


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats an impressive looking cauldron of blood.


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much mates. I'm very glad you like my works.

And now some cultists of Cytharai. The first is a Druchii Anointed (or a Dreadlady) on dark pegasus of Cult oh Slaanesh/Atharti. Other photos here










And a Priest of Ereth Khial/Morai-Heg and Rephallim. Count as Shades. Other photos here










what do you think?


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

I'm so happy to see you back!! Amazing work as usual! Nothing else to add, save for +rep!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I can't offer any further superlatives as everyone's said them! But I love your conversions, superb work. Love the use of the Avatar! I hope to see some of these models painted soon.

All the best.


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

AH CMON DUDE ! move yar butt and get a job at GW... seriously your conversion's are wicked sick !


----------



## dadadda (May 19, 2010)

Thank you very much mates, I'm flattered.

Now just a little update and better pictures of my Furion of Clar Karond. Other photos here


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A very careful conversion.

I am not a fan of the old-style large hats; however it is very skilfully done.


----------

